# Built new smoker pit



## Kingalingdingaling33 (Feb 15, 2017)

Finished another pit. Was trying to sell the thing and then decided wasn't worth me selling. People think a 40 year life long pit is worth $300. LOL


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

very nice work


----------



## Kingalingdingaling33 (Feb 15, 2017)

*Updated BBQ PIT Pics*

Added some more work to it. And put it for sale in the general merchandise somebody gives me a solid offer for it close to my asking I might let it go


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Dang. That thing looks good!


----------



## Kingalingdingaling33 (Feb 15, 2017)

For sale I'll let it go for a thousand


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Just my opinion, but I think that the chimney needs to be a LOT bigger


----------



## jaredcostanza (May 21, 2020)

That looks awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr ike (Dec 15, 2017)

What is the approx. weight of it ? would a light two wheel trailer carry it ok ?


----------



## DoveBucket (Feb 7, 2019)

Thatâ€™s some fine work! Great looking smoker!!!


----------



## quickstix (Dec 23, 2007)

Great work. PM Sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KayBurton (Jul 23, 2020)

That's a really nice work. It looks awesome really. I can't imagine how much time you've spent on doing it. But if I did such awesome thing, I would never sell it.


----------

